# keine Maus und Tastatur bei xfce4

## Vaiper

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist mein erster Thread hier. Also habt Gnade  :Wink: . Ich bin ein eiskalter Gentoo newbie. Aber irgendwie will Gentoo nicht so wie ich das will. Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich. 

Erstens ich habe die Boardsuche benutzt aber irgendwie konnte mir alles nicht so wirklich weiter Helfen.

Hier habe ich nun die Wichtigsten Dateien. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge für mich.

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | gnopaster
> 
> http://nopaste.info/ebbf6dc637.html

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/make.conf | gnopaster
> 
> http://nopaste.info/3639b87c74.html

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | gnopaster
> 
> http://nopaste.info/6485ba2862.html

 

Ich weiß ist alles besser schlecht als Recht  :Sad: . Habe aber Versucht mich so nahe wie möglich an die Doku zu Halten.

Über jede Hilfe würde ich mich Freuen!

So Long

----------

## Gladdle

Hast Du die Maus und Tastatur bei xcfe nicht oder auch nicht bei deinem X Login Mannager (xdm, kdm, gdm)?

Benutzt Du ein Notebook (ACPI off)?

Funktoniert es wenn du xfce OHNE die xorg.conf startest?

Hast Du den HAL installiert ud gestartet (rc-update add hald boot && /etc/init.d/hald start)?

Wenn Du den Fehler behoben hast rate ich Dir noch die (WW) Fehler in der Xorg.log zu beseitigen und ein paar mehr USE Flags zu setzen (Was ist das fuer ein PC eigentlich), aber kuemmern wir uns erst um das Main Problem.

----------

## Vaiper

Hi,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich wusste doch ich habe was vergessen ;-/. Das ist "nur" eine Virtuelle Maschine läuft unter Windows 7 x64. Vmware Workstation. Ist ein x86 System.

Zu Hal.

Nein :-/ 

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add hald boot && /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
>  * hald added to runlevel boot
> 
>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                   [ ok ]
> ...

 

Jetzt ja  :Wink: 

Wenn ich Startx eingebe passiert nichts außer halt das weiße Fenster, aber Maus + Tastautur da passiert nichts... xfce eben so. 

Wie schon gesgat, ich bin Blutige Anfänger, wenn es um Gentoo geht. OEL CentOS etc. kriege ich eig. immer zum Laufen, aber Gentoo ... naja irgendwie Irretieren mich die Useflags etc. ;-(. 

PS: KDE habe ich nicht drauf! Ich hatte es drauf, aber das gleiche Problem

Hoffe habe alle deine Fragen beantwortet

So Long

//Edit Problem ist soweit gelöst. Fehler war : xf86-input-evdev hat gefehlt. 

Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tipps für mich bzgl use flags etc.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich zerschnippsel mal deine make.conf und sage dir etwas zu den einzelnen Variablen ^^

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Je nachdem was du für einen Prozessor im Main-System hast, kannst du diese Einstellungen nach wahl verändern. 

Ich z.B. habe neben meinen ganzen Optimierungen für die CPU folgendes gesetzt:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlonxp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fstack-protector"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Um dir einen allgemein gültigen Vorschlag zu geben, fehlt uns leider die Angabe was für einen Prozessor du genau hast. Aber du kannst mal bei: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags vorbeischauen ^^

Wenn du uns sagst wie dein Prozessor heißt, können wir dir noch etwas behilflich sein. Wenn wir wollen  :Twisted Evil: 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="xf86-video-vmware"
```

Kann so nicht funktionieren.

Das xorg-server ebuild interpretiert die Variable so, das jedes eingetragene Flag ein Paket heißt.

Die Pakete beginnen alle mit xf86-video- und enden mit den Flags, jedes für sich.

Also musst du nur "vmware" setzen. und evtl. noch vesa, als Ausweichmöglichkeit.

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

Deine INPUT_DEVICES Variable ist fast korrekt gesetzt. Würde evdev noch drinstehen hättest du diesen Fehler umgangen  :Wink: 

```
USE="-gnome -kde -minimal qt3 qt4 X branding dbus hal lock session startup-notification thunar jpeg hal ipv6 nptl xorg"
```

Hier lässt sich kaum eine allgemeingültige Antwort finden.

Jeder hat andere Bedürfnisse und das zieht die Gentooler auch zu Gentoo und die Individualisten sowieso.

Als Anlaufstellen was du brauchen könntest/was sie bewirken wäre folgendes:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

Das Programm ufed (Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)

Die Dateien ${PORTDIR}/profiles/use.desc und ${PORTDIR}/profiles/use.local.desc (Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)

Wenn du sie lesen kannst, die Ebuilds. Braucht man aber nicht  :Wink: 

Und ansonsten sind viele USE-Flags auch relativ selbsterklärend.

----------

## 69719

INPUT_DEVICES ist von Haus aus mit "keyboard mouse evdev" befüllt, dein Problem kam daher, dass du evdev dort raus genommen hattest, indem du die Variable selber in der make.conf gesetzt hattest.

----------

## Vaiper

@ Max Steel: Also wie schon gesagt es ist eine Virtuelle Maschine. Diese läuft aber auf zwei Unterschiedlichen Systemen, einmal auf meinem Firmenotebook mit einem Intel Centrino Duo und auf meinem Home Rechner mit einem Intel Core 2 Dou oder wie der heißt. 

Und das mit dem  *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="xf86-video-vmware"

 

Also sagen wir es mal so. xfce4 Läuft  :Wink: . Wieso weshalb warum? Keine Ahnung ;-(. Aber ich kann das ja gleich mal ändern.

 *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

 

Also ich hatte "nie" evdev drinnen stehen, auch nicht als ich das Ding Installiert wurde. Aber ich kann es ja Sicherheitshalber noch nachträglich mal Hinzufügen. 

----

Dann Interessiert mich noch, wie ich xfce auf Deutsch bekomme. 

```
cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml.de  ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
```

cp: cannot stat `/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml.de': No such file or directory

:-/

 Einer eine Idee dazu?

So Long

und DANKE!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Vaiper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" 
> 
> Also ich hatte "nie" evdev drinnen stehen, auch nicht als ich das Ding Installiert wurde. Aber ich kann es ja Sicherheitshalber noch nachträglich mal Hinzufügen. 
> ...

 

Hi,

da hast du die Aussage von @escor nicht richtig verstanden...

Durch DEIN explizites setzen hast du (wohl unbewusst) "evdev" deaktiviert.

Zur Verdeutlichung:

setzt du gar nichts, dann wird als default 

```
 INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

angewandt.

Setzt du aber selbst die Variable mit 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

dann wird auch nur dies verwendet, das Ergebniss ist dann also 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

Deine Settings wie Portage sie anwendet kannst du dir zb in der Ausgabe von 

```
emerge --info
```

ausgeben lassen.

Bei Unsicherheit ist es also meist besser erst mal gar nichts zu setzen, die Defaults funktionieren idR recht gut..  :Wink: 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Max Steel

 *Vaiper wrote:*   

> @ Max Steel: Also wie schon gesagt es ist eine Virtuelle Maschine. Diese läuft aber auf zwei Unterschiedlichen Systemen, einmal auf meinem Firmenotebook mit einem Intel Centrino Duo und auf meinem Home Rechner mit einem Intel Core 2 Dou oder wie der heißt.

 

Okay, dann ist das ein wenig schwieriger, aber normalerweiße sollten die neueren Abwärtskompatibel sein. Also zumindest ist das bei AMD so. Also wenn du auf den kleineren optimierst, dürfte sich das nicht negativ auswirken.

 *Quote:*   

> Und das mit dem  *Quote:*   VIDEO_CARDS="xf86-video-vmware" 
> 
> Also sagen wir es mal so. xfce4 Läuft . Wieso weshalb warum? Keine Ahnung ;-(. Aber ich kann das ja gleich mal ändern.

 

Ja bitte.

Diese Variable sagt xorg-server (und damit portage) welche Treiber posthum mitkompiliert werden sollen. (Die Treiber müssen bei jeder neuen Xorg-Version neukompiliert werden. Egal ob sie upgedatet werden, oder nicht.

Und sie werden dann passend in den Dependency-Graph eingesetzt und kommen nicht etwa vor dem xorg-server.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" 
> 
> Also ich hatte "nie" evdev drinnen stehen, auch nicht als ich das Ding Installiert wurde. Aber ich kann es ja Sicherheitshalber noch nachträglich mal Hinzufügen.

 

Vermutlich. Allerdings war es in deinem Profil gesetzt worden.

Also unter /etc/make.profile/make.default oder so (is eig egal, die Datei kannst du nicht dauerhaft verändern; nächster Sync -> überschreiben)

Und wenn du in deiner make.conf die Variable neusetzt wird es überschrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann Interessiert mich noch, wie ich xfce auf Deutsch bekomme. 
> 
> ```
> cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml.de  ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
> ```
> ...

 

Normalerweiße reicht es die LINGUAS Variable in der make.conf auf "de" zu setzen.

Mach am besten noch die Deutsche Lokalisierung komplett durch: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

 *Quote:*   

> So Long
> 
> und DANKE!

 

Bitteschön.

MfG

----------

